# 1976 Schwinn Silver Mist Sprint        Uncataloged



## schwinnbikebobb (Jan 5, 2020)

This one was calling my name at fall Memory Lane Show.  I knew it was one of the later ones because of the color and decals.   I also knew the later ones were not in the catalog .  This probably would have come with black h bar tape but I don’t like that. I usually go with white but decided to go with grey on this one for something different. This one came off the line Friday Sept 24 1976 .  I have not been able to find a pic of a nice one and only a couple of rough ones.  This much appreciated info from Metacortex might explain that.



“In 1976 Schwinn announced to its dealers that it had sufficient components to build an additional 1,500 Sprints (680 22" frame and 820 24" frame, models 422 and 424 respectively). The '76 and '77 Sprints were equipped the same as the '76 Continental and '77 Sierra (in '77 the Continental was renamed Sierra) respectively, except the Sprint had a painted fork with a chromed cap on the crown, while the Continental and Sierra forks were fully chromed”



Here is some of my totally cowboy conjecture math      30 per state , probably came in the same 3 colors as the Continental so 10 of each color per state on average.  Probably most states had at least 100 Schwinn stores so most never even saw one.  No wonder they are scarce.


----------



## Tim s (Jan 5, 2020)

schwinnbikebobb said:


> This one was calling my name at fall Memory Lane Show.  I knew it was one of the later ones because of the color and decals.   I also knew the later ones were not in the catalog .  This probably would have come with black h bar tape but I don’t like that. I usually go with white but decided to go with grey on this one for something different. This one came off the line Friday Sept 24 1976 .  I have not been able to find a pic of a nice one and only a couple of rough ones.  This much appreciated info from Metacortex might explain that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice .looking, there was one for sale in Long Island about a year ago same color that hung on CL for a while. Yours looks great with the white walls n silver bar tape. Here is a pic of one of my mine. Tim


----------



## Roger Henning (Jan 5, 2020)

I have 4 Sprints and most had 1974 build number but the orange one has a 1977 build number.  Sorry I do not a have a better picture on my computer.  I think Schwinn was just trying to get rid of these frames in the 1976/77 era as they never sold very well.  Roger


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 5, 2020)

Another super fine barn find! I could have been the Mesa Wheelie King if those were around in the mid 60's.


----------

